# can't take these 2 females fighting anymore!!!!!



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

so Babs and Macy are back at it again, they both have punctures in the mouth area, Jowls, lips ect and I had 2 hours in the ER for slipping and twisting my knee trying to get them apart. Why do females have to be such brats. we just got back from going for a walk came inside and Macy went after Babs for what ever reason goes off in her little head. they are not really allowed to be near each other in the house unless it is TV time and they are on their beds, walks are not an issue either, but today for some reason coming in the door was an issue.

Macy has a swollen lip a few punctures on the inside of her mouth and lost a tooth, Babs jowl area has some puncture/tears. gave them both some antibiotics, met-cam and gonna see how they are tomorrow and then take them to the vet come Monday... I have a wake and funeral in the next 2 days now I have to go on crutches


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Crowded space probably, that and excitement seem to be biggies. Why not just keep them 100% apart? Safer all around. My girls aren't buds, they are alright with me playing ref but if and when a fight occurs I will stop allowing them together, the younger one is quick to inflict injury and has got 10 pounds on my older girl, I'd rather not deal with vet bills. Hope you and them heal well!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks, as of right now they will be 100% seperate, they are tuff to get apart, I blew an air horn 3 times nothing they are both hurting just not sure even if i took them to the e vet they would be able to do anything, they are all in the mouth wounds.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

There is a reason why they call female dogs bitches. Female dogs are more moody than males, IMO.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I love females, but unless I had absolutely no other choice, if I was allowed to adopt another dog (whilst still having Mollie of course), it would always be a male. I'm sorry Rvent, I can only imagine the frustration of having 2 dogs that don't get along. How is your knee now? What was the diagnoses, ligament/tendon? That must have hurt a lot.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

My knee is killing me, the ER said I need an MRI but they did take an X Ray and I have some piece of cartilage or something loose behind my knee, they have me in this dam immobilizer for stability cause the knee kept popping and giving out when I tried to walk. I have to see an Otho doctor this week sometime. The girls aren't much better Macy has some puncture wounds in her left upper lip, missing a tooth. Babs has some tears in her jowl and I notices this morning she has a cut or puncture in her tongue, they have stopped bleeding, both are swollen. I have to wait until Monday to go to the vet with them, I have a wake to go to for my friends son, so I have no time for E vet, they will have to be fine till Monday.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

That's exactly the reason I don't get bitches...


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

lab mom said:


> There is a reason why they call female dogs bitches. Female dogs are more moody than males, IMO.



My girl is the sweetest thing to humans. You can take food out from her mouth, dress her up.. ANYTHING. The second you stick a female near her she gets huffy and sticks up her nose like she is better than them. Then if they get too close she does ugly face and shows her teeth. Ah bitches. lol


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Rvent said:


> My knee is killing me, the ER said I need an MRI but they did take an X Ray and I have some piece of cartilage or something loose behind my knee, they have me in this dam immobilizer for stability cause the knee kept popping and giving out when I tried to walk. I have to see an Otho doctor this week sometime. The girls aren't much better Macy has some puncture wounds in her left upper lip, missing a tooth. Babs has some tears in her jowl and I notices this morning she has a cut or puncture in her tongue, they have stopped bleeding, both are swollen. I have to wait until Monday to go to the vet with them, I have a wake to go to for my friends son, so I have no time for E vet, they will have to be fine till Monday.


Luckily the mouth heals quicker than anything I've noticed. Is it the same for dogs? Missing tooth is no big deal in my opinion - Noodles has over 9 missing teeth and does okay


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We've had female dog issues before. It's NOT fun. Annie is our culprit. It's been a learning process for me to figure out what situations she can and can not handle. She's can be in a large area with other dogs just fine. In crowded corners, not so much. She doesn't like other female dogs intruding on her space, and combined with a high energy level is asking for trouble. Any time the energy level escalates, I remove her from the situation. There are certain daily events that she just can't handle, so in those situations I set her up for success and put her away. It means that she's not ALWAYS where the party is.... ok, so she's never really where the party is, but that's what keeps her and everyone else safe and happy. 
Having a reactive dog means YOU have to be more aware. Once you learn the things she can and can not handle, then you just do differently. It sounds like the excitement of transitioning from outside to inside was your trigger this time. 
I know what it feels like to be at your wits end with a reactive dog, I can relate. It's not easy, and it is stressful. But, if you learn the triggers it's easier to avoid conflict. Best of luck!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> We've had female dog issues before. It's NOT fun. Annie is our culprit. It's been a learning process for me to figure out what situations she can and can not handle. She's can be in a large area with other dogs just fine. In crowded corners, not so much. She doesn't like other female dogs intruding on her space, and combined with a high energy level is asking for trouble. Any time the energy level escalates, I remove her from the situation. There are certain daily events that she just can't handle, so in those situations I set her up for success and put her away. It means that she's not ALWAYS where the party is.... ok, so she's never really where the party is, but that's what keeps her and everone else safe and happy.
> Having a reactive dog means YOU have to be more aware. Once you learn the things she can and can not handle, then you just do differently. It sounds like the excitement of transitioning from outside to inside was your trigger this time.
> I know what it feels like to be at your wits end with a reactive dog, I can relate. It's not easy, and it is stressful. But, if you learn the triggers it's easier to avoid conflict. Best of luck!


 There mouths are healing well, Babs jowl had a small abscess, and Macy tooth came out clean root and all so she didn't require any oral surgery. It is not just reacting, pretty sure a lot is jealousy, I always thought Babs was the aggressor but I saw it this time and Macy is the one who went after Babs, these 2 want to kill each other, and don't let go, I have always had a walk through gate separating the house in half one on one side and vice versa but they where able to be on dog beds in the TV room....Now we have crates in the TV room and the bedroom with absolutely NO CONTACT unless they are sniffing through a gate or crate, they get walked separately now... I can not afford the vet bills or to get hurt one more dam time breaking up a fight, I have lost the tip of my finger, through out my back and now really screwed up my knee so I could give two shits if they are unhappy about there living arrangements, you would think that 2 12 year old bitches would be to old for this crap, I KNOW I AM!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You poor thing. I sympathise, I really do. How's the knee, well, I know it's not too good, but did you have a MRI yet?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh bummer, I'm so sorry you've been stuck in that situation. You're right, sounds worse than a simple case of reactive bitch. 
Oddly, it's my ONLY spayed dog that is the aggressor. >.< Go figure.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> You poor thing. I sympathise, I really do. How's the knee, well, I know it's not too good, but did you have a MRI yet?


couldn't get an appt to see ortho doctor till tomorrow...


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> Oh bummer, I'm so sorry you've been stuck in that situation. You're right, sounds worse than a simple case of reactive bitch.
> Oddly, it's my ONLY spayed dog that is the aggressor. >.< Go figure.


they seem to be worse since Max died, and macy got spayed... but still I don't regret saving Macy's life, funny thing is she likes other dogs, she gets along with Babs outside on walks just not inside stupid little thing


----------

